# S71200 Starter Kit 2



## Simatic92 (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo . 

habe vor mir in der nächsten Zeit das S71200 Starter Kit 2 anzuschaffen und wollte fragen ob man die Kommunikation zwischen PLC ; HMI und PC gleichzeitig über Profinet betreiben kann (evtl. über Switch ) da ja sowohl PLC als auch HMI nur 1x Profinetanschluss verbaut haben 

Danke !!! 

Gruß Simatic92


----------



## thomass5 (7 Februar 2011)

http://spsforum.de/showpost.php?p=311091&postcount=2

Thomas


----------

